# bellaire du banquet



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Come join us on april 26 for a great time by all!! Plenty of duck hunts and fishing trips, guns, great food and cold drinks!! For any info please call Buzz 713 410 9407 cl Thanks


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Sounds cool Buzz! I'll see all of ya'll there!


----------



## Marcus Lovell (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Buzz. Talked to Barry yesterday, me Deno and Stretch will be there for sure.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

CCA is the same night?


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey marcus it would not be the same with yall guys, got alot of great stuff coming in. Get ready!!! And yes it is the same night as the cca banquet, BUZZ


----------



## garwood (Jun 7, 2006)

*Bellaire DU Banquet*

Buzz are you going to try to give Mongo away again at the banquet. Maybe someone will take him this year.


----------



## dook2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Are you going to have a Laguna rod like last year.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Danny not only has a laguna bellaire du rod coming he also included a day of fishing with him in port mansfield!!!! Hey dook2 leave your lab at the house, and get ready for thursday. thanks buzz


----------



## polecat (Jan 21, 2005)

Buzz, sure would like that laguna rod but can't make it gotta work Friday and from what I hear it will be a loooong fun night with plenty to drink.. have fun! Tell little T to win that rod and I'll buy it from him. LOL


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

hey pole, the rod looks great wish you could make it but if t or lt win it i will tell them to sell it cheap, thanks BUZZ


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

See you guys there. I think we have a whole table.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Will be there with Joey and bourbon see you there. I will try to keep big joe under control.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Had a great time! 

Did not get to meet up with any of ya but if you went you saw my boy Gunar up front pulling the tickets!

Great event guys!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Gunar did a great job, tell him next time to not let barry win so many items, thanks for your support. I am looking forward to a day off!!!! Thanks again and tell Gunar we need him next year!!!!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

tealman said:


> Gunar did a great job, tell him next time to not let barry win so many items, thanks for your support. I am looking forward to a day off!!!! Thanks again and tell Gunar we need him next year!!!!


No Problem we will be there next year! I think he a Barry had a plan working or something.:cheers:


----------



## garwood (Jun 7, 2006)

Tell Gunar I owe him a duck hunt for doing such a great job.

Barry


----------

